

Official Wikileaks statement on DDOS attacks. - Xuzz
http://wikileaks.ch/articles/2010/Statement-on-DDOS-attacks.html

======
srhyne
Which side is Anonymous on? Were they really to blame for the attacks ON
Wikileaks?

